# Boxing : Your Opinions



## Poggy (Apr 16, 2005)

Hey everyone!!

Sorry if there are similar threads.. but just want to know a few opinions on boxing?

I'm thinking of starting it... along side kick boxing

It's only £1.50 for a 2 hour session!!!   So can't be bad! hehe

Dan


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 16, 2005)

Great work out, functional, lots of fun.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 16, 2005)

Great workout, great self-defense, and it sounds like a great price!


----------



## MJS (Apr 16, 2005)

I agree with the last 2 posters as well.  Its definately a great workout, and you'll learn some great skills that you can add to your current art.

Mike


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 16, 2005)

I agree it is a great workout and the price is fantastic


----------



## TX_BB (Apr 16, 2005)

Sacudee (go for it)

See if it works out for you.

Good Luck


----------



## searcher (Apr 16, 2005)

I boxed Golden Gloves from1995 to 2002.   Great workout and gained some very functional skills from it.   I always recommend it for anyone that is thinking of kickboxing.   The overall number of techniques is very low, but what boxers do have they have down to a science.    Most boxing clubs are extremely cheap for ametuar boxers.    They make their money off of the pro fighters.    I say go for it.   Your fighting skills will increase greatly.    Listen to the more experienced fighters and learn form everyone.


----------



## Cruentus (Apr 17, 2005)

Boxing is a great skills enhancer.


----------



## Simon Curran (Apr 17, 2005)

Go for it mate, especially at that price, I did some boxing when I was younger and loved it.


----------



## Poggy (Apr 17, 2005)

Cheers peeps 
i'll Sacudee (go for it) 

I'd love to be something like a pro boxer! I bet the feeling you get when everyones cheering you on, etc is just one of the best feelings ever!

I only considered boxing after i was speaking to a mate and he was saying how he found boxing more useful when it came to street fighting.


----------



## TonyM. (Apr 17, 2005)

If I were only going to learn one martial art, it would be boxing. Boxing prepared me for everything I learned afterwards.


----------



## Bod (Apr 18, 2005)

Yep, amateur boxing gyms tend to be cheap. But don't be put off by the fact that you will tend to get very little attention at first. Especially if they don't see you as a 'prospect'.

Also be aware what parts of amateur boxing do not translate directly to self defence. This includes many of the blocks and punches, though translating them to street effective forms is not difficult.

Still, despite all that, it is hugely rewarding and useful, so stick with it.


----------



## OULobo (Apr 18, 2005)

Simply one of the best martial arts on the planet. It brings great speed, power, stamina and movement. It is initially based on gross motors skills, so they set in muscle memory well, but as you progress you become more fine tuned and see why they call it the Sweet Science. I have seen 16 year old boxing phenoms take an entire Muay Thai tourny without using their legs. Their speed, movement and stamina was just that good. Don't pass up the chance to get in on a good boxing school.


----------



## Poggy (Apr 19, 2005)

Do you think that it is worth me keeping up the Kick Boxing classes too?
Or should i concentrate on the boxing?

Thanks for the feedback guys


----------



## MJS (Apr 19, 2005)

Poggy said:
			
		

> Do you think that it is worth me keeping up the Kick Boxing classes too?
> Or should i concentrate on the boxing?
> 
> Thanks for the feedback guys



If its an actual kickboxing school, then I'd say yes, stay with it, as it'll round out your skills.  If its a cardio kickboxing class, then I'd say stick with the boxing.  You'll get just as good if not better of a workout.

Mike


----------



## searcher (Apr 19, 2005)

MJS said:
			
		

> If its an actual kickboxing school, then I'd say yes, stay with it, as it'll round out your skills. If its a cardio kickboxing class, then I'd say stick with the boxing. You'll get just as good if not better of a workout.
> 
> Mike


Agreed!!


----------



## arnisador (Apr 19, 2005)

Either way--if time permits, do both, if not, pick one!


----------



## upstanding_dragon (Apr 19, 2005)

Definately go for the boxing, will make you very fit, boxers are some of the most conditioned people I've come across, you're punching range will improve no end, power, speed, accuracy everything, will definately compliment and improve your kickboxing.

Stefan

http://www.networkofmartialarts.co.uk


----------

